# Sonic the Hedgehog 2: Erfolgreichster Computerspiel-Filmstart aller Zeiten



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sonic the Hedgehog 2: Erfolgreichster Computerspiel-Filmstart aller Zeiten*

					Sonic the Hedgehog 2 ist Jeff Fowlers neuester Film über Segas blauen Igel, der die Welt retten kann. In seinem neuesten Abenteuer bekommen dazu sowohl Sonic selbst, als auch sein Erzfeind Unterstützung. Dieses Spektakel ist nicht nur unterhaltsam, sondern auch kommerziell einer der erfolgreichsten Filmstarts der jüngeren Vergangenheit. Lesen Sie dazu im Folgenden mehr. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Sonic the Hedgehog 2: Erfolgreichster Computerspiel-Filmstart aller Zeiten*


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2022)

Soll das Werbung sein?


----------



## sethdiabolos (11. April 2022)

Wenn Sonic so erfolgreich ist werden Videospielverfilmungen jetzt wohl immer mehr zur Regel werden. Ich sehe ein XBCU von Microsoft, ein SCU von Sony, ein NCU von Nintendo etc............


----------



## Grendizer (11. April 2022)

Ich habe den Film vor einer Woche gesehen und er war ganz ok für eine Videospielverfilmung. Man merkt deutlich, dass er sich an Kinder richtet, aber trotzdem sehr unterhaltsam abzüglich einiger Passagen. Er ist ein bisschen besser als der erste Teil und Jim Carrey ist mal wieder spitze als Robotnik.

Ich denke, Kinder werden auf jeden Fall ihren Spaß haben, auch wenn der Film für sie etwas zu lang ist (+2 Stunden) und die Hochzeitsszene, die 20 Minuten dauert, null Sonic hat. Nicht so gut wie Detective Pikachu, aber immer noch eine der besseren Videospielverfilmungen.


----------



## Dougy1st (11. April 2022)

jap... Im Dezember ist auch schon ein Super Mario Film angesetzt... 









						Der Super Mario Bros. Film
					

Der Klempner Mario (Stimme im Original: Chris Pratt) und sein Bruder Luigi (Charlie Day) landen in einem Untergrund-Labyrinth, das sie ins bunte, von allerhand merkwürdigen Kreaturen bevölkerte und von Prinzessin Peach (Anya-Taylor Joy) regierte Pilz




					www.filmstarts.de


----------



## oldserver84 (11. April 2022)

Zum Glück schaut Sonic jetzt nicht mehr so gruselig aus wie in im Sonic 1.0 BETA () Film


----------



## Rollora (11. April 2022)

Dougy1st schrieb:


> jap... Im Dezember ist auch schon ein Super Mario Film angesetzt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach wieso, es gibt doch schon eine so tolle Super Mario Verfilmung... https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108255/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_1

Selbst Pac-Man hat inzwischen seinen eigenen Film: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2120120/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0

Was ich bei vielen Verfilmungen immer nicht verstehe ist, warum man es nicht immer schafft die simple Vorlage einfach in einen Film zu verwursten und stattdessen immer irgendwas groß ändern muss. Tomb Raider hätte es als weibliche Indiana Jones durchaus gebracht. Die übertriebene Action hätte nicht sein müssen.

So war das bei Doom (2005) https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0419706/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_6 schon der Fall und Doom Anihilation (2019) https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8328716/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_7 hatte auch sinnlose abweichungen, war aber ingsgesamt näher am Original(aber aus gewissen Gründen (Budget, Writing) dann doch wieder schwach.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (6. Mai 2022)

Naja.. der Film war okay....
Aber n Hit ist er nicht... 
Ich sag Mal das einzige gute an dem Film ist Jim Carey..


----------



## Rhetoteles (6. Mai 2022)

Naja, Trash wie der erste Film.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Was ich bei vielen Verfilmungen immer nicht verstehe ist, warum man es nicht immer schafft die simple Vorlage einfach in einen Film zu verwursten und stattdessen immer irgendwas groß ändern muss. Tomb Raider hätte es als weibliche Indiana Jones durchaus gebracht. Die übertriebene Action hätte nicht sein müssen.


Die "Tomb Raider" Filme finde ich von allen Videospielverfilmungen bisher am besten.

Den neuen "Mortal Kombat" Film kenne ich noch nicht und den "Uncharted" Film möchte ich mir auch noch angucken.


----------



## Terracresta (6. Mai 2022)

Street Fighter - The Movie - The Game xD
Zu Street Fighter - The Movie war ich sogar im Kino (Schul"ausflug")

Wer hier hat eigentlich den Wing Commander Film gesehen? (ich nicht)


----------

